# Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*

Unfortunately, new silver will have to be put down on the letters and 
Rabbit, since the old silver has worn away in many places. But if I 
were to use a Q-tip on the small stuff, even if I take off the new 
silver (which I'd want) and new black (which I'd prefer to keep), one 
might not be able to tell, since the plastic is black. Would have to be 
a sharp pointy Q-tip for those curvy small lines.

Thanks,
Chuck



> [email protected] wrote:
> > Paint it letters and all with a rattle can black, use a Q-tip dipped in acetone to clean the black off where you don't won't it. Then place your stick on "electric" letters.
> >
> > Stub
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*

I didn't catch they are plastic.
The Q-tip thing works great on metal. How much are you willing to throw into
these things? I had a number around somewhere for a guy that chrome plates
plastic parts. He used a copper paint, then plated the paint. Looks like a
chrome piece. I had a radio trim piece done for $60 a few years ago.

Oh.. just run a lighter over the q-tip (before dipping in acetone don't set
yourself or others on fire) and it will burn the stray hairs off it making
it a little tighter lump. 

I'm digging the V05 hair gel thing someone sent a link to earlier. That
looks like a great idea for this.

Stub

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Chuck Hursch
Sent: Monday, September 21, 2009 4:58 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit
emblemfix-up)

Unfortunately, new silver will have to be put down on the letters and 
Rabbit, since the old silver has worn away in many places. But if I 
were to use a Q-tip on the small stuff, even if I take off the new 
silver (which I'd want) and new black (which I'd prefer to keep), one 
might not be able to tell, since the plastic is black. Would have to be 
a sharp pointy Q-tip for those curvy small lines.

Thanks,
Chuck



> [email protected] wrote:
> > Paint it letters and all with a rattle can black, use a Q-tip dipped in
> acetone to clean the black off where you don't won't it. Then place your
> stick on "electric" letters.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*



> On 21 Sep 2009 at 23:27, Chuck Hursch wrote:
> 
> > V05 hair gel - how long ago was the reference to that?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*

Ben wrote:
>


> Chuck Hursch <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> V05 hair gel - how long ago was the reference to that? I just searched
> >> my archives for the last few weeks, and don't see any mention. If I
> >> gotta go to the big archives, that's going to take a bit longer. I'm
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*



> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > On 21 Sep 2009 at 23:27, Chuck Hursch wrote:
> >
> >> V05 hair gel - how long ago was the reference to that?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*

> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Chuck Hursch" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing	the	diseasel
(Rabbit	emblemfix-up)
> Date: Mon, 21 Sep 2009 23:27:37 -0700
> 
> 
> V05 hair gel - how long ago was the reference to that? 
> Chuck



[Chris Stephens] 

It was just a few days ago sent by Adrian
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4071828


Stub

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*

> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Chuck Hursch" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit	emblemfix-up)
> Date: Tue, 22 Sep 2009 13:54:42 -0700
> 
> 


> > Dennis Miles wrote:
> 
> > > ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > > Chuck. I loved the story. There are many ways to "Renew " the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*

> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "chris stephens" <[email protected]>
> To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit	emblemfix-up)
> Date: Tue, 22 Sep 2009 20:21:04 -0400
> 
> 
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Chuck Hursch" <[email protected]>
> > To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing	the	diseasel
> (Rabbit	emblemfix-up)
> > Date: Mon, 21 Sep 2009 23:27:37 -0700
> >
> >
> > V05 hair gel - how long ago was the reference to that? Chuck
> 
> 
> 
> [Chris Stephens]
> 
> It was just a few days ago sent by Adrian
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4071828
> 
> 
> Stub
> 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
This technique is "Cool". It reminded me of a technique I saw in 1969.
This works well if all front surfaces are the same distance from the back.
First clean and paint background color, allow to dry.
Next prepare a baking dish larger than the "Emblem piece" by putting 
clean sand or aquarium gravel in the bottom 1/3 full, then pour water
into the pan until it is 1/2 full. set the piece into the pan "Front Up"
press into the sand for a firm level placement, add more water to 
cover the sides of the emblem and leave only the face dry. 
The areas you want to paint need to be DRY. Spray paint
from 24 inches away so as to not disturb the water surface. 
Wait and DO NOT DISTURB UNTIL FACE PAINT IS DRY! as well as any paint 
on top of the water. Then pick-up piece and brush away any unwanted 
paint dregs. Dry and apply clear top coat if desired.

Dennis Miles, (Director)
Electric Vehicle Training Institute 
in Central Florida


-- 
An Excellent Credit Score is 750 
See Yours in Just 2 Easy Steps!


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*

The "electric" that is added to the Rabbit emblem looks to me like it
was engraved. In any event, places that do plastic engraving should be
able to engrave your emblem.




> Dennis Miles <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> ----- Original Message -----
> >> From: "chris stephens" <[email protected]>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*

Hi Dennis and Storm,

Thanks for the info. That water idea sounds cool. It's conceivable the 
RABBIT letters and the bunny over on the left end are at different 
heights, but this could be done twice. But the cool thing with the 
water idea is that it should handle all those curves in the bunny. At 
24", it will be a cloud of paint that lands on the emblem surfaces and 
water, depending on how strong the paintcan squirts. I like the concept!

And if doesn't work, I can start over...

Chuck

storm connors wrote:
> The "electric" that is added to the Rabbit emblem looks to me like it
> was engraved. In any event, places that do plastic engraving should be
> able to engrave your emblem.
> 
> 
>


> Dennis Miles <[email protected]> wrote:
> >>> ----- Original Message -----
> >>> From: "chris stephens" <[email protected]>
> >>> To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*



> storm connors <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > The "electric" that is added to the Rabbit emblem looks to me like it
> > was engraved. In any event, places that do plastic engraving should be
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*

> Hi Dennis and Storm,
>
> Thanks for the info. That water idea sounds cool. It's conceivable
> the RABBIT letters and the bunny over on the left end are at different
> heights, but this could be done twice. But the cool thing with the
> water idea is that it should handle all those curves in the bunny. At
> 24", it will be a cloud of paint that lands on the emblem surfaces and
> water, depending on how strong the paintcan squirts. I like the concept!
>
> And if doesn't work, I can start over...
>
> Chuck

You guys gave me an idea. BTW, If I had a rabbit EV That rabbit would be
the energizer bunny ;-)

Get the design you want into a computer and find one of those sign
makers with CNC-routers to cut it out.
Once you have this, you wax it and make a mold from it using the 2- part
silicone rubber method or maybe clay.

Then a rigid 2 part rigid resin for the part.


In the long run the CNC can be used on aluminum to make a mold half.
Since these are so shallow and flat on the back and have such dramatic
draft. You can get away with less ejection and re-use the same hot side
and cooling plate. Ok, my 23 years of injection molding experiance is
showing. 

I wonder if you can fill with plastic pellets then put thru bolts with
springs and place in an oven for 10 min at 375 (may want to avoid the
actual family oven)

Or just print it with a darwin. OH, they changed the name. RepRap Gotta
build one of these someday http://reprap.org/bin/view/Main/WebHome

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*

If you use the Energizer Flooded GC2 Batteries. If not, then it's just 
another EV Bunny.


Pete 





> Jeff Shanab wrote:
> 
> > ou guys gave me an idea. BTW, If I had a rabbit EV That rabbit would
> > be
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*

Well, this has been a bit of a long story since last fall...

I initially (last fall) looked at the water submersion idea mentioned 
below. It became rather obvious to me that the Rabbit emblem was too 
wide, too flat in depth, and not flat from one side to the other 
(slightly curved or warped) to work with the water idea. I also found 
that trying to make the emblem lie flat enough in the water was about 
hopeless, since I would disturb the water, causing the water to wash up 
over the parts (letters) of the emblem that I wanted to stay dry. Once 
wet, it took nearly forever to get those parts dry with all that water 
around. If one could put the water container and emblem on an 
adjustable platform with vernier dials to slowly and smoothly dial in 
the flatness, then perhaps it could've been done, if the emblem itself 
was flat enough.

So I gave that water idea up and decided to proceed with the VO5 
approach. By this time it was getting too cold outside on the deck, 
where I do my painting, to work with the VO5 (which, according to the 
writeup reference below, must be at about 60-80degF). Besides, doing 
anything on the deck with the winter rains is problematic. I 
plastic-primed and painted my emblem silver, to prep it for the next 
steps in the writeup, and the paint cured over the winter.

Summer's here, temperature is warm and no rain. Time to revisit the 
emblem. Prior to the hands on with the VO5, I partway inserted the 
emblem into its mounting holes in the hatch of the Rabbit and took 
several pictures. I wanted to do the black on the computer to learn in 
detail the ins and outs of this emblem, and to see what it might 
actually look like on the car. Not bad, as done in GIMP and posted at 
http://www.svn.net/chursch/emblem.jpg. Took me about two to three hours 
with the free lasso tool adding in the black to the entirely silver emblem.

So last weekend it became VO5 Time. I layered on the VO5 as best I 
could. It became immediately obvious that precision smearing with my 
big fingers was not a strong point. I know that paint does not like to 
adhere to greasy areas, but the VO5 writeup indicated to just wipe off 
any VO5 mis-applications, and what else could I do? The VO5 pic is at 
http://www.svn.net/chursch/emblem_w_VO5.jpg. Next up I sprayed on the 
gloss black, perhaps a bit too much and perhaps let it sit a bit too 
long; the pic is at 
http://www.svn.net/chursch/emblem_w_VO5_and_black_paint.jpg (the 
reflections are of the camera's flash). After letting it sit for about 
four hours, I started to remove the black paint sitting on the VO5. It 
did not come off at all cleanly. I also spent several hours touching up 
the areas where the black came off that I didn't want it to. The result 
is pictured at 
http://www.svn.net/chursch/emblem_after_black_removal.jpg. While I 
finally got the black paint about where I wanted it on the letters, I 
had a lot of wiping on the silver with paint thinner, so those areas 
were dulled. The VO5 also left a lot of residue under and along the 
sides of the letters, and the solid black area underneath has its gloss 
trashed (that could be resprayed w/o much trouble). Last night I 
decided to take a stab at removing the residue, and with water under the 
faucet, basically the black just disassembled under low finger pressure 
(I also wanted to see if this was going to stand up to monthly car 
washes). So basically almost all the black went into the sink with 
fingernails after I decided this was trash (maybe it wasn't cured to any 
degree, but I suspect the VO5 grease more). So now I'm back to mostly 
silver, which certainly didn't show any inclination to come off.

I'll have to admit the guy in the VO5 writeup does good work. As to 
whether his paint jobs will stand up to several years of car washings, 
sun, rain, and wax is doubtful from my experience.

I'm going to have to learn more about engraving. I've seen examples 
online - it looks like drawing patterns on a surface. But somehow a 
mask or some form of control must be used - it looks so good. I wonder 
if the whole Rabbit emblem could be engraved, more than just the 
ELECTRIC letters. Too bad I can't just transfer the GIMP image to the 
emblem - beam it over Scotty!

Any thoughts?

Emblem-less and ELECTRIC-ly anonymous,
Chuck

storm connors wrote:
> The "electric" that is added to the Rabbit emblem looks to me like it
> was engraved. In any event, places that do plastic engraving should be
> able to engrave your emblem.
> 
> 
>


> Dennis Miles <[email protected]> wrote:
> >>> ----- Original Message -----
> >>> From: "chris stephens" <[email protected]>
> >>> To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*



> Chuck Hursch wrote:
> > Well, this has been a bit of a long story since last fall...
> >
> > I initially (last fall) looked at the water submersion idea mentioned
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*



> Rick Beebe wrote:
> > Chuck Hursch wrote:
> >> Well, this has been a bit of a long story since last fall...
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*



> Chuck Hursch wrote:
> > Rick Beebe wrote:
> >>
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A Happy EV Moment - removing the diseasel (Rabbit emblemfix-up)*

Thanks Rick for the info!

Chuck



> Rick Beebe wrote:
> > Chuck Hursch wrote:
> >>
> 
> ...


----------

